# Triple Crown in 2012! Go Mario & I'll have another!



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Not sure if there is many that are interested in horse racing, I found myself to enjoy it after a few wins & especially after watching Secretariat lol But ohhhhhhhh how I wish I would have bet on the derby today. I knew a little secret that would have paid off well. Firstly the Horse who won was a Canadian owned horse named "I'll Have Another" His riders name was Mario Gutierrez. Mario has been racing in Canada the majority of his career and was the leading apprentice rider here. My gf works at the Hastings racecourse, so obviously I go out and play the ponies from time to time, One rider I almost always bet on there was Mario. He definitely knows how to ride a horse. When she told me he was racing in it today & they were all rooting for him, I was like man I should really go to the track and bet this one. Today he started from the 19th position with 15 to 1 odds, to overtake the favorite horse in the 1.25 mile (2 km) race. Was a great race to watch ! Job well done Mario & I'll Have Another.... too! 

Vancouver jockey Mario Gutierrez wins Kentucky Derby 2012

Canadian-owned I'll Have Another wins Kentucky Derby


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Thats awesome i work for G.T. At one of his companies. Mario is G.T.s main jockey. 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I've volunteered with New Stride (racehorse retirement) for years, and have met Mario once or twice. Nice guy, great jockey. That was a kickass race!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mario and I'll Have Another won the Preakness! Thats 2 out of the big 3!, one away from the Triple Crown! Looking like a Secretariat story!
Here's the story:Mario Gutierrez, I


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah Mario 

We owned a racehorse at Hastings 7 or 8 years ago, but she was claimed in a race after a few months. She was a beautiful grey horse, unfortunately not very fast . I haven't been to the track for the last couple of years ...I miss it.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Sweet. Thanks for posting.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Great, exciting race. I had to record it before heading out, so when I finally got to watch it a couple of hours ago, the family thought I was nuts when I'll have another won it...since when did I care about horse racing?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol Ed...it's always exciting when something of this caliber is happening. Plus it's a Canadian horse with one of Canada's best jockey's  Glad your enjoying it too

My pleasure Anthony :bigsmile:

thats really cool Pamela!. I haven't been there since 2010 myself, this makes me wanna get back out there lol except Mario won't be racing lol

I'm glad to see a few people are into this. I am so excited for Mario. It's been 39 years since Secretariat won the Triple Crown, who was, without a doubt, the greatest race horse in history. There were 2 others that won it in '77 & '78 But none imo was as good as Secretariat. I do think it's safe to say Mario & I'll Have Another is going to pull off what not been accomplished in 34 years. I don't think they'll break Secretariats record there, but I have faith they will win it!

Here's a vid of the Kentucky Derby. Can't get the Preakness yet, but it was a great race!





The final leg of the Triple Crown is The Belmont in NY. This is Secretariats win at the Belmont in 1973. Probably one of the best and most popular races ever in horse racing history. Also a great movie if you haven't seen it.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I'll Have Another win Mario!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Woohoo! If he does take the Triple Crown, he'll be the first horse in 34 years to do so...it's a very difficult thing to do.

Pamela, what was your filly's name? My old horse and my current mare were both racehorses at Hastings. Carl Lausten trained my gelding (Alexander the Grey), but I'm not sure who trained my mare (She's A Scream). Apparently she was an absolute hellion at the track.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Saturday is the day...... Does 'I'll Have Another' say it all? I think so! The Belmont is Saturday and is the final leg of the Triple Crown which hasn't been won since 1978. Mario Gutierrez & I'll Have another will be starting from the 11th gate. We won't be seeing the Stanley Cup this year, but good odds for Canada's best jockey and horse to win the Triple Crown!
Hastings Racecourse will be giving away free Go Mario Go hats though I can't find it on the website now, here it is:Hastings Racecourse - Welcome! It will be a fun day to be there, escecially if they pull it off. Hopefully the weather will be nice.

Go Mario Go!

also here is a vid of the severely close win at The Preakness if you haven't seen it"


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Anybody else going to Hastings? We have people coming for dinner on Saturday, but I am severely tempted to duck out to see the race on the big screen at Hastings...and put some $$ on I'll Have Another!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! Looks like I'll Have Another has torn a tendon and will have to be scratched from the Belmont.  If it's a bad tear this may be the end of his racing career - he'll likely get retired to stud.

BREAKING: "I'll Have Another" out of Belmont Stakes - News1130


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I could think of worse endings for a career and retirement


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

That's so sad "I'll Have Another" is out. 
Diztrbd1 can you please, PLEASE take me with you next time you'll go play with ponies. Horses are so awesome, I love them! I wish I could have one, but I don't think my strata will allow me to have a horse on the balcony


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh...that's too bad. It seems like the horse really enjoyed racing. I hope it's not serious.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

This s*cks....as I really was looking forward to going to Hastings with Elle to see and place some money on "I'll have another" take the triple crown....


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I would have wagered a few $ on "I'll have Another" and assuming he wins, I wouldn't have cashed the winning ticket, but hold it as a souvenir.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

It's official. I'll Have Another is officially retired due to the torn tendon.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

this does suck lol I feel for Mario. God only knows when he'll have this opportunity again, if ever. Well atleast they made the right decision as far as the horse's well being goes. Hope I can still get one of those free hats lol 
And Dave, I couldn't agree more. :bigsmile:


----------

